# Rockocco swatches



## bebs (Aug 17, 2006)

accent red has a little bit more purple then ruby red that I dont think the camera was able to pick up.. anyways.. these are all labed and the swatch on skin has no base, and no pictures were taken with flash.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 17, 2006)

Here are my swatches:


picture taken w/ flash








picture taken w/ no flash








picture taken w/ no flash:







accent red pigment taken w/ no flash under fluorescent light:








Accent red: 
left (applied dry)
right (applied w/ mixing medium)








Ruby Red: 
left (applied dry)
right (applied w/ mixing medium)






Pinked Mauve: 
left (applied dry)
right (applied w/ mixing medium)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 18, 2006)

Lipglasses that I found...

Pure Vanity:







Elaborate:


----------



## divaster (Aug 18, 2006)

OK, I'm going from memory, but on the bottom, the lipstick swatches shoud be: 
Blankety, Roam Free, Unflappable, *Modern Pompadour*, *Overdone*, Instinctive, and Wild About You. Bold are the Rockocco ones. I'm going to put this picture in the Untamed thread as well.

On the top left is Rich Ground f/l on top, Brassy on the bottom, and on the right is Premeditated CCB. I didn't know which were perm ( I guess the f/l and CCB are re-promotes?) when I did the swatches so I just did everything they had out.


----------



## divaster (Aug 18, 2006)

Pure Vanity:


----------



## kimmy (Aug 30, 2006)

Elaborate l/g on NW15


----------



## ette (Aug 30, 2006)

Pure Vanity on mix between C25/C40:


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2006)

the application of the products isn't very good at all, i was in a hurry. BUT they'll give you an idea of what they look like on an NW15 skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rockocco l/s on NW15




Pure Vanity l/g on NW15


----------



## Chrystal (Sep 18, 2006)

*MAC Ostentatious Fluidline*


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a pic including Elaborate l/g from Rockocco:


----------



## Sanne (Nov 5, 2006)

accent red applied wet with 239 and dry with the 242 on top


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 24, 2007)

pure vanity l/g lighly under freckletone l/s


----------

